# Interrupt storm detected



## prab (Aug 22, 2012)

Hello, everybody,
 I'm still not connected to internet, but when I plug in the LAN socket, repeatedly appears warning: 

```
interrupt storm detected on "irq11", throttling interrupt source
```

What is wrong and what should I do?

Thanks,

prab


----------



## darkshadow (Aug 22, 2012)

You have defected card, Try other network card


----------



## SirDice (Aug 23, 2012)

And we're supposed to guess the FreeBSD versions and what card you're using?

Be precise and informative about your problem


----------



## prab (Aug 23, 2012)

FreeBSD version is 8.3.  The card is what it is in my laptop- Marvel Yukon, it is unreplaceable, I think.
 Should I the entire laptop write off?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 23, 2012)

prab said:
			
		

> FreeBSD version is 8.3.  The card is what it is in my laptop- Marvel Yukon,


Wired or wireless? If it's wireless it maybe replaceable.


----------



## prab (Aug 23, 2012)

Yes, it is  wired.  This laptop is capable to connect to wireless networks, (in Windows), but none was reachable in my neighbourhood.


----------



## prab (Aug 23, 2012)

One more question:  Is there any possibility to download the package via Windows, to write it to CD, and install to another computer with FreeBSD?


----------



## fbsd1 (Aug 25, 2012)

plug in NIC cable before booting the system.


----------



## prab (Aug 26, 2012)

Just tried.  Did not help. The warning appears every  2-3  minutes


----------



## SirDice (Aug 27, 2012)

You could try 9.0 or the 9.1 beta.


----------



## prab (Aug 29, 2012)

What  are their  advantages?  Are they interrupt stormproof?


----------



## izotov (Aug 30, 2012)

prab said:
			
		

> What  are their  advantages?  Are they interrupt stormproof?



No, but they might have better support of your hardware.
As it was in my case: 8.1-RELEASE had no support at all of my NIC. 9.0-RELEASE works with no problem.


----------

